# Hoop Problem on Corel Drawings X3 Pro With Brother PR-620



## nunoc (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello I have a problem with Corel drawings X3, when I create a design for the Brother PR-620 largest Hoop ( 200x300mm) the program doesn't let me save the file. 

The maximum size that it allows me is 158x258mm. 
Is it possible that the program isn't ready to save designs for this Hoop/Model ? Does any one knows a way to do it on drawings x3? 

Best Regards, Nuno Correia


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

the desain in corel is inside of page ? did u have correct comfiguration of page ? 

ejaz


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd post the question on the PR600 group on yahoo, it's a pretty wide experience group....


----------

